# Unidentified shrimp?



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

I saw these shrimp for sale on aquabid. They are being sold as unidentified shrimp. I was wondering if anyone here can identify them.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

sujeev87 said:


> I saw these shrimp for sale on aquabid. They are being sold as unidentified shrimp. I was wondering if anyone here can identify them.


These are malaya shrimp


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

are they dwarf shrimp or the size of fan shrimp?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

these shrimps are beautiful


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Malaya shrimp often called Rainbow shrimps because they have the ability to change color at random. They are quite a large shrimp, bigger than crystals and maybe even some Cherry shrimps, although Ive seen some very BIG cherry shrimp 

Look a lot like a Babaulti shrimp, except for those bands on the back.


----------

